
Vulnerabilities – the World Through the Eyes of Hackers - orweis
http://landing.edgewave.com/Choice-WhitePaper-VulnerabilitiesReactful_Website2.html
======
dmix
I remember when people made fun of the word "cyber-warfare", now it's
everywhere.

~~~
cyberfoo
Those who actually have a clue still make fun of it. The fact that now it's
everywhere doesn't make most "cyber"-publications any less bullshit. On the
contrary... (cf. homeopathy etc.)

~~~
orweis
I would love to hear more about your view; What's your take on "CyberWarfare".
Also if you could state your credentials/background that would be awesome. :)

------
TrainedMonkey
There is nothing in the document specific to Israel. How was that association
derived?

~~~
azernik
The author (and OP) Or Weis is Israeli and according to his LinkedIn
[[http://il.linkedin.com/in/orweis](http://il.linkedin.com/in/orweis)] worked
directly for and then consulted for the IDF.

